

Scrum Status: Easy "Scrums" for distributed/mobile teams - rpwilcox
http://scrumstatus.appspot.com/

======
rpwilcox
Hey HN, this is a new site I've made to help teams do daily standup meetings
(or "scrums"), when not everyone can be in the same room or even on the phone
together.

I'm very interested in feedback, comments, suggestions, etc!

Just interested in the underlaying tech, or source code? Take a look at the
project page on Bitbucket: <https://bitbucket.org/rwilcox/srumstatus/>

